# Dutch Army Band



## 66TigerCat (Jan 30, 2014)

http://www.flixxy.com/the-dutch-army-bicycle-band.htm


----------



## Mayberry (Feb 8, 2014)

*wow*

Most people i know can barely ride a bike, never mind play the drums and ride...lol


----------



## tailhole (Feb 10, 2014)

That's nuts!  I like the dude with the snare drum and arm/steering supports!!


----------

